# a few off the bed



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

we fished for about 2hrs this afternoon before dark. fished with pumpkinseed twirltail worms and pumpkinseed lizards.. ended up with 3,they got their pics taken and let go to procreate. also had a nice one, prolly between 6 - 7lbs, up to the bank and she spit the hook


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish!:clap


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

nice


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Is that the pond with the jon boat?


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

nice:clap


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Where is this place? It looks very familiar???

NJD:usaflag


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice bass.:clap


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

nice!


----------

